# PE Exam CBT site questions(COVID-19)



## pigking8190 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 

I am wondering does anyone recently took Power CBT exam in LA county, south California ? I just had some concern about COVID-19 since recently it getting really bad in the area, how is the experience in test center and do they follow restrict safety procedure such mask required to wear whole time since the room may have someone and are they sanitize the computer/ seat after someone used it...etc?

Thank you for everyone sharing !!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 7, 2021)

@pigking8190 I cannot say what they are doing in California, but I assume Pearson testing center will have similar, if not the same protocol as my exam in all of their testing centers. 

I took my exam on December 11th in New Jersey. Masks were required the entire time I was in the testing center. The staff were diligent at disinfecting all computer surfaces prior to seating anyone to take an exam. Hand sanitizer was required each time the palm scanner was required for identity verification. There was reduced capacity leaving at least every other desk empty.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 7, 2021)

I took the exam on December 1st in Nashville, TN.  My experience was exactly as Dothracki described.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jan 7, 2021)

Took my exam on December 7th. Same as DuranDuran said.


----------



## rburns18 PE (Jan 7, 2021)

Same experience in Virginia.


----------



## tmntjmc (Jan 10, 2021)

pigking8190 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am wondering does anyone recently took Power CBT exam in LA county, south California ? I just had some concern about COVID-19 since recently it getting really bad in the area, how is the experience in test center and do they follow restrict safety procedure such mask required to wear whole time since the room may have someone and are they sanitize the computer/ seat after someone used it...etc?
> 
> Thank you for everyone sharing !!!


I just took it yesterday here in SoCal. Anaheim to be exact. They made me wash my hands before I went in, mask on all time, and disinfectant on the desk, keyboard, etc. There was only about 7 other people in the room with me. We were more than 6 ft apart. I definitely didn't feel any sense of danger in that regard.


----------



## Byk (Jan 10, 2021)

Random question for those of you who took the exam.
Can you still take unscheduled bathroom or water breaks? idk if anything change bc of COVID


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 10, 2021)

@BykYes, you can take unscheduled breaks outside of the scheduled 50 minute break and return to the exam. Just keep in mind that the time keeps going and you would just need to take into account for some extra steps and time going in and out of the testing area.


----------



## Byk (Jan 10, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> @BykYes, you can take unscheduled breaks outside of the scheduled 50 minute break and return to the exam. Just keep in mind that the time keeps going and you would just need to take into account for some extra steps and time going in and out of the testing area.


Thanks for the info.

Just want to make sure


----------

